# Paramedic side jobs



## wully_31 (Sep 10, 2012)

Does anyone know of any good decent pay PARAMEDIC side jobs, like portamedic or exam one stuff like that where you can still use your skills, I would like a PRN or Part time job on my days off. Either a Nation wide company or something around in Iowa region, any help is greatful.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 10, 2012)

There are industrial companies that hire contract medics for oil rigs, events, etc. The money is good, the job usually sucks(boring), and some places cover travel. There are a few medics on here who do this type of work, hopefully one of them will jump in and give you better info.


----------



## MedicBender (Sep 10, 2012)

What area of Iowa are you in?


----------



## wully_31 (Sep 10, 2012)

Cedar rapids


----------



## MedicBender (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not aware of any private urgent care facilities that hire paramedics. 

When I was working in DSM, all the hospitals in the area hired paramedics to work in the ERs. Have you checked with the local hospitals? 

I would definitely check with all the small county hospitals in your area. Most have a hospital run ambulance that services the county, and in your down time you work in an ER.


----------



## epipusher (Sep 11, 2012)

Have you looked into the NASCAR track in Newton? You've also got Area ambulance and Johnson Co. ambulance near you.


----------

